# Amano shrimp have disappeared?



## Boreas

I have a small 7 gallon starfire cube shrimp tank. It houses 18 Red Cherries, 2 Nerite snails and three days ago, I added 2 Amano shrimp. No fish in the tank, only invertebrates.

I use Flourite for substrate, it's heavily planted, water parameters are awesome.

The Amanos have been MIA for 48 hours. There isn't a great amount of tank space for them to hide in... I've tried shining a small flashlight after dark, nothing. I've searched all of the hiding places I can see into, nothing. They don't come out when I drop food in for the Cherry shrimp.

One of my Nerites has also been dormant for a few weeks. He's suctioned to a rock in my tank, which makes me think he's alive, but does not move.

Do Amano shrimp burrow in substrate? I'm at a loss.


----------



## Atom

Do you have a lid on top of your tank? I've had ghost shrimp jump out of my tank before and it has a canopy with only a small gap for the filter.

Speaking of filters, have you checked inside yours? Do you have a prefilter sponge on the intake of your filter?


----------



## Y2KGT

The only time I ever bought an Amano shrimp for one of my tanks I couldn't find him for several days until I looked under my desk which is 10 feet away. He must have crawled out of the covered tank, across the floor and dried up.

I suggest you look around on the floor for yours.
--
Paul


----------



## solarz

Yup, amano shrimps are really good at climbing out of a tank.


----------



## Boreas

Surprising that Amano shrimp would be so good at jumping out of tanks. Amano made rimless open top tanks famous in the freshwater world.


----------



## solarz

Boreas said:


> Surprising that Amano shrimp would be so good at jumping out of tanks. Amano made rimless open top tanks famous in the freshwater world.


The guy probably had dried shrimps all over his floor. 

Seriously though, I believe amanos jump tank when they don't like the water.


----------



## Wiccandove

yup check your floors. I moved 6 amanos into my 110 and 3 of them decided to take a hike. 2 were near the tank but the third was halfway into my kitchen 8 feet away. I told the three I have left not to worry, the others just went out for cigarettes


----------



## jumpsmasher

not only can they jump, they are great climbers as well. I was drop acclimatising 400 of them in a styrofoam shipping box that was around 4-5" higher than the water level and it wasn't long until i found a bunch of walking on my floor - they kept climbing on top of each other to made a shrimp ladder!


----------



## Mossman

I rarely see mine, unless they're moving!


----------



## Boreas

So I found one of the shrimp... it was 20 feet or more away from the tank in another room. It didn't make it.


----------



## uslanja

Bummer. Sorry about your loss. I wonder where it thought it was going? Keeping a tight fitting cover cuts down on lighting and makes feeding and/or working in the tank more of a chore. I enjoy open tops.


----------

